# stud fees: going rate?



## Sundragons (Apr 20, 2018)

So I have a gorgeous pedigreed HL broken black tort buck that has dilute, and I've had 4 people now request to stud him out. The only one we've agreed to so far is one of our rabbit friends that we trade buns with all the time, and she agreed to first doe pick from the litter.

What's the going rate for stud fees? is there an accepted dollar range or barter for picks from the litter? In my head I feel like 40 is fair or a pick, but I'm basing that off of what we'd charge to stud out our aussie shepherd so not sure if that's applicable here (he was $100 or a pup).

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 20, 2018)

No help here - I've never known anybody to charge anything as a stud fee, other than maybe pick of the litter. How many legs has your rabbit won? Any at big shows?


----------



## Sundragons (Apr 20, 2018)

Bunnylady said:


> No help here - I've never known anybody to charge anything as a stud fee, other than maybe pick of the litter. How many legs has your rabbit won? Any big shows?



He's never shown, but he does throw gorgeous babies. he does have 3 grand champions in his background and a lot other ancestors with legs. I know that's nothing more than an indicator of potential, but there is some potential there  .  I was leaning towards litter picks anyway, but was curious in case one of these people asks about a dollar value instead.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Apr 20, 2018)

I would not stud unless I had shown and did well with him personally and then there are some OTHER things you should consider.

You really need to consider quarantining in your fee. Either you house the doe in quarantine for 30 days before breeding or you quarantine your buck for 30 days after breeding. Because you are taking a risk not only for him to contract an illness but your whole rabbitry, if you have other rabbits. No matter how close you and your friend is or how well you think she takes care of her rabbits, unexpected things happen.

What is all that worth to you?


----------

